# Schwinn Jaguar Mark II



## Germax (Aug 31, 2012)

We bought our first Schwinn, about 7 weeks ago and it might not have been a bargain, but we can learn from it.










Paint on the frame was not really good, and the decals were fading off. We took off the fenders, stainless steel, with plenty of dents, took the rivets out, and cleaned the tar. We were able to remove the majority of the dents, but found a person who can take them out in full using an old English wheel. $ 35 per fender, guess we will do it. The scratches need to be removed as well, we are working on this, will be a challenging part as well.

The rust on the rims is awful, removing is tough, and can not be performed completely, we are OK with that. It did not have the right seat, we found found one on ebay and looks great.

We sanded the frame down, yes I know, maybe not a wise thing, but the paint was terrible, the bike was used by a person delivering newspapers........We spoke to several persons, some paint it themselves, some at a carshop, we decided on powder coating, dropped of the frame and fork today. Pick up somewhere next week. 

Foto's will folow. 

It is a nice project, a lot of learning, but most of all, the leader of the project is my 12 year old son. He puts in a lot of effort, forgets about having an Ipad, I love it!


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 31, 2012)

Neat project.

Seems like I always say this, but:  It looks like your fork it bent backwards slightly from a previous crash.  This is a pretty common occurence, and a bike shop with the proper tools can straighten it out for you.

Didn't read closely enough to see if you were re-doing the bike in black again, or if you've sourced the proper rear rack, but the Phantom 4 hole rear rack is the same rack as the Jag II used and has been reproduced and is commonly available in black.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Germax (Sep 1, 2012)

I am not sure if the fork is bend, can not check it now, it is all at the paint shop. It will be black, 60% gloss only. Working on getting all the decals as well, not sure on the back rack, guess we stay with the wired rack, looks nice, and easy for shopping. 

We took the brace from the fenders and painted them today. We are now looking for new rivets, do not want to pay $10.00 for two pcs.

This will be a daily rider in the future, but most of all, a father and son project.

It is all about having fun.


----------

